# Can I get away with just one tap...



## furini (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all
At last, there is a UK supplier of Bock nibs with feeds and housings.  They also sell taps!  I anticipate using just ebonite for making sections - will I get away with just having the second tap? 
Size 5 Bock Nibs
Many thanks in advance
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## mredburn (Jul 25, 2015)

Depending on the designs of your pens and what your customers prefer, you may have to have a tap for both the #5 and #6 feed assemblies.  They are different sizes.
If your only making pens for yourself and a size #5 nib is what you like then you would just need the one tap.


----------



## furini (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks, Mike
I'll start off with a 5.  I wondered if I should get the first or second tap and get away with having just one of them?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2015)

Stewart, the taps are the same, just the amount of taper varies to allow you to eventually tap thread to the bottom of a blind or shouldered hole. So you would start with a Taper, then use Plug, then Bottom. If you don't need a shoulder a the bottom of the hole then just make your life easy and use a taper. Easier to use and less likely to crack the hole as it takes lots of smaller bites before the thread gets full depth, as opposed to a bottom tap that will try and cut a full depth thread within one or two revs.....:wink:


----------



## edstreet (Jul 25, 2015)

Nibs use blind holes now?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry, just read the link, Skip is correct you just need the taper tap, make sure you thread it in far enough to fully form the threads.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 25, 2015)

Stewart, here's a quick pic showing the different taps. You can see that the taper and even the plug, take several small cuts before a full thread is cut. 
The more cuts you take, the less stress on the blank. :wink:


----------



## furini (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Skip and Mike
Will order and get started on kitless!  Might be while before I can post a pic though!
Cheers
Stewart


----------

